# Second Floor for Cabin?



## Cerise (Dec 14, 2019)

I know they can?t do multiple floors; otherwise, animals would not appear on the island because everyone?s already in your cabin lol but does anyone else have this same idea?  I think we should suggest it and hopefully they?ll listen to us us.  I have a bunch of furniture I want to use, but I don?t want to change my previous camper/campsite designs.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

The option would be nice! With how much space is empty at the start of the cabin they have enough room for four sets of stairs leading to it.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 15, 2019)

i would love for there to be a second story to the cabin, it will give me more motivation to actually decorate the cabin and invite people


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 17, 2019)

It would be fun to decorate, but I am not sure I would use it. I don't even visit the cabin often.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

Would be cool, but yeah I have a feeling it'd just sit there unless you have loads of decorating items? Dunno


----------



## Cerise (Feb 12, 2020)

Dreams do come true.  Second floor now available.


----------

